# bigger wheels???



## leerox (Aug 23, 2011)

I have amercedes autotrail commanche(86) 207d
The wheels look like there too narrow!Any ideas what would fit or where to look . They are 14" 185 Would like 195s ??
Also would like domed chrome wheel hubs as i currently have some mercedes chrome ones that i bought on ebay, but think they were of a classic car as they're the right size but not deep enough !Held on with cable ties, Look ok but worried they're gonna overtake me one day !!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Size*

Hello,

I assume you have 80 series tyres? (80% tyre width)

You could go to something like these Toyo's without affecting gearing or speedo readings.

The above are a very rare tyre. They are in-fact the only ones I could find in a 75 profile.

There are about 60 tyres available with 80 series 195/80/14C

But you have to watch your wheel width and make sure they will accept wider tyres. Do you know the J size of the current wheels?. Also watch for intrusions into the arches and suspension.

Be aware that narrower tyres perform better in snow!
Wider tyres give better grip in the dry and wet but also increase rolling resistance (higher MPG).

TM


----------

